# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Mastering magic

## Recidul

Hi everyone. As the title tells, this thread is about mastering magic, in dreams of course. I will post here my succes in mastering different schools of magic, and of course you can try it too and post it here! Here are the schools of magic I am going to master (some I already have): summoning magic, the five elements (air, fire, earth, water and ether), nature magic, dark magic, light magic, animation magic, healing magic and transformation magic. 

I'll elaborate :

Summoning magic

This is something nearly everyone has done in their LDs. I is simply summoning something. It also includes summoning creatures from other planes, for example demons. I will try not just looking the other way and thinking there is a rock over there, but actually also witnessing it appear.

The five elements

Most know elements are fire, earth, air and water. There is also the fifth element, ether.

Fire

Fire is most commonly depicted as a destructive but a life-giving element. 
The basic thing to do would be summoning fire. But im trying to do something harder. I'll summon an entire fire elemental and fight it. With water, of course. 



Water

Water is often depicted as a restorative element, due to its real-life importance in sustaining life.
What I'm going to do is summon water and make a water elemental of it. Then make it fight with the fire elemental.


Earth

Earth is depicted as an element of stability, and is often wielded by characters who are physically strong or imposing.
Again, I'm going to summon an earth elemental. Earthquake is also something I'll try.


Air

Air (also referred to as wind) is depicted as an element of freedom and caprice.
Naturally the earth elemental needs something to fight with. What would be better than an elemetal of the opposing element, air? 



Ether

The fifth element - often called "Aether" or "Ether" - tends to be more abstract than the other four elements in that it has no clear physical manifestation. It can be depicted simply as pure energy with no properties, or as the power underlying the other four elements.
This is basically blasting enemies with pure energy. Also includes teleporting and flying. A spell I will try is invisibility.


Nature magic

Nature magic includes controlling plants and many spells druidic in nature, such as the ability to step into trees and travel by their roots. Something I'm going to try is growing plants in mere seconds.



Dark magic

This includes necromantic spells like raising the dead. What I am going to do is creating something entirely evil made of shadow and then fight it with light.



Light

Light magic includes healing magic and banishing creatures of evil, for example demons and undead. As said above, I'll fight something made of shadow. Summoning angels sounds cool...



Animation magic

Animation magic includes animating things with magic, for example statues and weapons. I'm intending to animate a statue and put it rampaging somewhere.


Healing magic

Healing magic includes in addition to healing wounds resurrecting. There are different schools of magic that can heal: light, nature and earth magic for example. Also dark magic can be used to drain health from enemies.


Transformation magic

Transformation magic is not only transforming oneself into, say a dragon, but also transforming others. I have more than once shapeshifted into a bird in order to fly.

This should keep me busy for some time. After it i should have no problem blasting off DCs or buildings.

----------


## Ade

This post is rather cool! It gave me some ideas actually.

----------


## DreamerDeceiver

Great post, very inspiring

----------


## Recidul

I got some of them done, had a DILD and fought some DCs. I have it in my dream journal.

----------


## mikeac

I have only had a couple long lucid dreams and have already learned how to summon objects at will.

Thank, you gave me a ton of ideas!

PS. Don't forget thunder magic!

Watching TV can give you ideas too.  Eg. Naruto, Avatar, etc.

----------


## Delwind

where is the time magic?

----------


## Matte87

Great thread! I made a list of around 40 things to do with each element at the beginning of the year. I have so far only done:

FIRE: Made an old lady caught on fire vaguely, made a small lighter-flame and made a red glowing mark.
WIND: Never tried it, does telekinesis and electrokinesis count? 
EARTH: Never tried it.
WATER: Made some wet sand produce steam. Does skiiing on water with your feet only count?
ETHER: I've flown and teleported.
DARK: Mindcontrolled a guy into committing suicide with a knife. Also been evil.
LIGHT: Never tried it.
NATURE: Next on my list, make a tree which will produce dreamfruit.
SUMMONING: Summoned all kinds of stuff. No special creature or DC though.

That'ts what I've done. I really wanna learn how to control fire, but I seem to have problems visualizing it...

----------


## goldenaxel321

Something I feel the need to mention is that control is way easier said then done.

----------


## Samael

> Summoning angels sounds cool...



In my experience, that never ends well. Of course, that might be attributed to the fact that I was Lucifer at the time...

----------


## mikeac

> In my experience, that never ends well. Of course, that might be attributed to the fact that I was Lucifer at the time...



lol.  Maybe that may have not been a good idea.
I'm still trying to attempt magic in my dreams.

----------

